

Most of Slicehost is Down - smanek
http://status.slicehost.com/2009/11/3/dfw-interruption-2

======
patio11
If you're wondering "Thats funny, I'm on Slicehost and yet the Ride of the
Valkyries is not playing on my cell phone, how odd": Both of their St. Louis
data centers, where many of their older customers are, were unaffected.

~~~
buro9
Interesting.

I'm at St Louis, but yet I have new slices too (couple of months old) and they
appear unaffected as well.

Are slices allocated in the same data center as existing customer slices? If
so, that's neat (and helpful as I'm routing traffic between them).

~~~
lanaer
By default, yes, all slices you get are kept at the same data center. That
way, if you have traffic between slices, they're on the same LAN and they
don't have to charge you for that bandwidth. As has been mentioned, you can
request a slice at a different data center, but it does have to be requested.

------
DavidMcLaughlin
The service I'm getting from Slicehost has really went to hell ever since
Rackspace took over. I had something like a year solid of uptime with them
when I was actively writing in my blog and getting traffic from the front
pages of HN and proggit.

Now my server freezes up all the time despite little traffic.. I haven't
written in my blog since May and yet I've had my server require a hard reboot
three times in the last three months. I get so little traffic that I don't
really care, but my mail forwarder for my personal domain is sitting on the
same server and now I'm really having to consider moving my mail forwarding
off to some other service.

~~~
rufo
As a counterpoint, I've noticed no difference in support or stability since
the Rackspace merger - if anything I'd say there's been less downtime for my
slices since then.

(EDIT: My slices are located in STL2, in case that's relevant.)

~~~
cmelbye
Rackspace's datacenter is DFW.

------
catch23
Yeah the rackspace outage freaked us out a little. Seems like it would be nice
if they could notify the customers before the customers discovered the
downtime themselves. If Rackspace emailed their customers at the first sign of
downtime, customers would probably be more patient.

~~~
human_v2
I work for a web host (not this one). From my experience, this is generally
what is going on during downtime (note: times are BEST CASE scenario):

T0: Servers go down T5-15: Someone realizes something is broken. T15-45:
Initial someone calls another someone to tell them it's broken because the
night guy probably can't fix it all by himself. T60-70: All the engineers are
woken up and know OF the problem. T90: Engineers figure out WHAT the problem
is. T120: Engineers fix problems. T150: More problems arise. T180: All
problems are solved, no more customers are mad.

Moral of the Story: As you can see, it already is a very involved process to
get servers running again. Now, as a customer, you want an email to notify you
that services are down. First, the admin needs to find out exactly which
customers are affected and then write up a nice happy email to you letting you
know we're working on it. Do you want a happy email or do you want your
servers fixed? Your call. Downtime is chaos. Do not ask to be notified of
chaos.

~~~
theli0nheart
Honestly, I don't need well-drafted prose or a happy email to alert me of a
server outage. I could care less. They should have a pre-drafted document that
let's them fill in blanks based on the problem at hand. I was one of these
affected customers and can say that not being notified of the servers being
down cost me a few hours of uptime. I would say that customer communication
during chaos is nearly as important as fixing the problem itself. Just my two
cents.

------
percept
Did anybody get a notification from Slicehost about this?

------
buugs
Kind of interesting with the lack of communication when you look at comments
like this <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=906820> (left parent for
context)

------
chrischen
Yay my site is back up. If only people actually go there so it matters...

------
jyothi
I think it is back up. at least my server on hived.in is up.

